# Hitchhike across the Americas - Day #1



## HitchTube (May 13, 2016)




----------



## HitchTube (May 13, 2016)

title changed


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 13, 2016)

um...dont smoke weed if you dont smoke weed then?


----------



## kecleon (May 13, 2016)

Lol they didn't drug you - you drugged you


----------



## Notmyname (May 13, 2016)

Dude you posted this to Reddit too. Just stop with the title. You smoked weed and couldn't handle it. That is not the same as being drugged. You are making up some sensationalist shit making the community look bad. But anyway you trying to describe your first high was pretty funny. Good video


----------



## Kim Chee (May 13, 2016)

^You're saying I can get that in Canada?

This, my friend is what you should be censoring.


----------



## HitchTube (May 13, 2016)

Notmyname said:


> Dude you posted this to Reddit too. Just stop with the title. You smoked weed and couldn't handle it. That is not the same as being drugged. You are making up some sensationalist shit making the community look bad. But anyway you trying to describe your first high was pretty funny. Good video


my bad, title changed.


----------



## HitchTube (May 13, 2016)

Notmyname said:


> Dude you posted this to Reddit too. Just stop with the title. You smoked weed and couldn't handle it. That is not the same as being drugged. You are making up some sensationalist shit making the community look bad. But anyway you trying to describe your first high was pretty funny. Good video


it was mixed with other drugs they didnt tell me


----------



## Notmyname (May 13, 2016)

HitchTube said:


> it was mixed with other drugs they didnt tell me


Its all good homie! I'm just worried that people would think you were forced(being drugged typically means against your will) which may have been the case( did they tell you after you smoked it?) In either case you put it to your lips so you must be responsible for that. sounds like you smoked some killer ass bud though! Gotta love the lovely kickdowns  travel safe travel happy. 

P.s. I love the mcgangbang! So fucking good


----------



## Notmyname (May 13, 2016)

You know you could still include your drug adventure in the title, I would just be worried about someone on YouTube seeing the title and then not watch the video. Then it's like they'll tell people about this kid on the internet who got drugged while hitchhiking. Then it's a horror story not a happy one. How long did it take to find that shed? Thats a good one especially on a rainy night!


----------



## Brother X (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 13, 2016)

they must of been the nicest drug users in the world to not tell you that the pot they offered you (for free im assuming) was also laced with something else (which im sure they paid for in some way) while giving you a ride. 

i dunno, i dont go around forcing people to drink my booze and not telling them its rot gut whiskey. 

although i dont smoke pot, but uh...ya know taking drugs from strangers and what not.


----------



## Tony Pro (May 14, 2016)

Just curious, why do you post your adventures out of order? Are you currently traveling or are all these from a while ago?
And why do your usernames on other sites keep changing?


----------



## HitchTube (May 14, 2016)

Tony Pro said:


> Just curious, why do you post your adventures out of order? Are you currently traveling or are all these from a while ago?
> And why do your usernames on other sites keep changing?


I travel and edit at the same time.
Its in order because that's the most recent thing that happened
name change cuz I'm not sure what to settle yet


----------



## HitchTube (May 14, 2016)

Notmyname said:


> Its all good homie! I'm just worried that people would think you were forced(being drugged typically means against your will) which may have been the case( did they tell you after you smoked it?) In either case you put it to your lips so you must be responsible for that. sounds like you smoked some killer ass bud though! Gotta love the lovely kickdowns  travel safe travel happy.
> 
> P.s. I love the mcgangbang! So fucking good



Thanks man! It was my bad I didn't know what drug up means, I thought it simply means give me drugs and then I get fucked up, I thought it had nothing to do with will/against will
regarding details, well they told me its just pot but I'm sure theres more than that because ive never encountered those symptoms by just smoking pot or crack


----------



## Kim Chee (May 14, 2016)

HitchTube said:


> Thanks man! It was my bad I didn't know what drug up means, I thought it simply means give me drugs and then I get fucked up...



That's ok. McDonald's doesn't know what a gangbang is either or they would have probably decided to name their flagship sandwich in Canada something else.

...or maybe I just don't get it and they are wayyyyyy more savvy than me.

I can't wait until I get some gangbang here

Go ahead and google gangbang, see you after a bit.


----------



## Notmyname (May 14, 2016)

HitchTube said:


> Thanks man! It was my bad I didn't know what drug up means, I thought it simply means give me drugs and then I get fucked up, I thought it had nothing to do with will/against will
> regarding details, well they told me its just pot but I'm sure theres more than that because ive never encountered those symptoms by just smoking pot or crack


Lol you smoked crack before homie?! I wanna hear that story haha you don't seem like the type to smoke rocks


----------



## Dmac (May 14, 2016)

did someone say gangbang?


----------

